# injection - 0232t is a platelet-rich injection



## rbn_hampton@yahoo.com (Jun 29, 2012)

0232t is a platelet-rich injection. What cpt code will workmen comp use?


----------



## dwaldman (Jun 30, 2012)

I agree they might not have the 0232T on their fee schedule. Probably would need to contact the WC carrier to see how they would wanted it reported if they don't have it on the fee schedule. You could potentially suggest to them for example 86999

Below is prior to 0232T was available.

April 2009 CPT Assistant: "Question: During an orthopedic procedure, the patient's blood was drawn and then centrifuged to separate the platelet-rich plasma from the platelet-poor plasma. The red cells were injected into the operative site. Is it appropriate to report code 36513, Therapeutic apheresis; for platelets, for the procedure performed to obtain the platelets? 

Answer: No. To obtain the cells for injection, code 86999, Unlisted transfusion medicine procedure, should be reported when, for example, intraoperatively, 60 cc of blood are drawn from the patient, centrifuged for 15 minutes to separate the platelet-rich plasma (fibrin) from the platelet-poor plasma and red cells, and injected into the operative site. It is not appropriate to report code 36513 as therapeutic apheresis was not performed.

The placement/injection of the cells into the operative site is an inclusive component of the operative procedure performed and not separately reported separately."


----------

